# Bad Genetics on chest....advice anyone??



## paulsmith2050

I've been training for about 3 and half years now with good gains as i was only 9 stone to start with and now have reach about 12 st 10lbs....... my shoulders, back, arms and legs look fairly decent but my chest is struggling....... my chest has never had a lot of shape but it's starting to look out of proportion to rest of my body as i'm slowing growing bigger in every other area.

my chest session at the moment is

Flat dumbell press

Incline bench press

Decline bench press

dumbell flyers

4 sets on each exercise - currently doing low reps and high weight as i'm in bulking.

i thought about training chest twice a week but not sure if i would be over doing it and not giving my chest enough time to repair itself...... i have came to the conclusion it may be bad genetics.....

any advice???

cheers


----------



## Leeds89

Any pics?


----------



## Bamse

Either get new parents or learn how to bench. Whichever comes easier for you.


----------



## Hendrix

Get strong in presses and slow rep flyes.


----------



## paulsmith2050

pic from about 10 months ago but still about the same size


----------



## Ramrod

If you want an honest opinion post some pictures. But to be truthful I'd say most feel that their chest is lacking for the first few years. I trained natty for a while, then on gear after that but was still a few years before I felt as if I had a reasonable amount of mass on my chest. As said, heavy, low rep bench work and you'll be fine.


----------



## mrbez

I am the same mate, chest isn't the best, but it is quite strong.

I found going lighter at first, shoulder blades right back, chest pushed out, and really experimenting with the position until I felt the muscle. Mind the muscle co-ordination is great.

Decline DB press, great squeeze at the top

Incline BB press - Reverse grip

Incline DB press

Incline DB flies

Maybe some cable cross overs after if I am feeling it.


----------



## Matt 1

thats not bad tbh mate... theres no magic formula as you probbaly know.. just keep benching

flat dumbbell presses really help imo

train chest twice a week.. once 3 sets of 3 reps (will get your strength up) so that when you do your 2nd chest day (hypertrophy) you will be able to add more weight.... more weight on hypertropphy days is gonna equal more size, simple as that


----------



## Wevans2303

Focus on getting a really strong bench press, doubt you'll have a bad chest when you can bench 140kg for clean reps.


----------



## greenmachine

Im exactly the same mate gets really frustrating but ive found keep changing routine from week to week has seemed to help


----------

